# Devils Lake Fishing Report 5/2



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Fishing on Devils Lake has been quite good this past week. It's been 
especially good for the shore fisherman. Due to heavy snow and spring rains, 
the water is really moving into the big lake and this is concentrating the 
fish. Anglers working the Channel A area and the bridges along the Mauvee from 
Pelican Lake to south of Cando have been having the best luck. In these areas, 
anglers are catching walleyes and pike on cranks such as countdowns, husky 
jerks, shad raps, floating raps, or jigs tipped with minnows and/or twister 
tails. Anglers are catching most all sizes of fish in these areas from nice 
small eaters to the larger trophy fish. Keep in mind that the bigger fish are 
our future, so please practice catch and release. Boat fisherman are reporting 
fair activity as well, but aren't doing quite as well as the shore fisherman. 
The areas where boaters are doing well include the bridges of Six Mile and 
Mauvee, the north end of Six Mile Bay, and Pelican Lake. In these areas 
anglers are jigging the moving water or pitching cranks in the shallower warmer 
water areas. White bass and perch fishing remain quite slow at this time. 
Good Luck & Good 
Fishing!!!


----------

